# Tanked TV Show



## Albino_101

It is a really awesome show that comes on animal planet on saturdays. These 2 guys own a company in vegas that does nothing but build high end custom aquariums, one couple spent 30 grand just on a quarantine set up.

Link for your convenience:
http://animal.discovery.com/tv/tanked/


----------



## funlad3

It's cool, but you also have to remember the power of video editing. Otherwise, it seems that they add fish immediately to uncycled, chlorinated water. They don't.


----------



## snyderguy

True, the cycling process is hidden somewhere but the design of the tanks is what really amazes me. I don't know if you saw the latest episode about the 18 foot long shark tank. Wow, that thing is stunning.


----------



## hXcChic22

Yes, the show does make it appear something like this: "Oh, we just finished this tank. Pump 'er full of water and toss in those super expensive, sensitive saltwater fish! Yeah, that looks nice." 
I wish they talked a little bit about that aspect. Some silly people might get the idea that you can actually do that, and then we'll see them on here in the beginner SW thread saying, "Guize, I don't understand why my fishiez died?!"


----------



## snyderguy

Hahaha, they actually did mention a little bit about the pH and acclimation and such on this last episode.


----------



## grogan

I wish there was a planted tank version...saltwater is lame!


----------



## TheOldSalt

I hate the show. It does look like they do some amazingly stupid things, and I think that sometimes they really do. They absolutely mix together fish that do not belong in the same tank, and they overcrowd like crazy. It irritates me to no end.


----------



## iheartfish:)

I agree with TOS. I have seen the show and I think that the tanks they design are beautiful, but I really have to question the stocking... It seems that he goes to his "fish dealer" and just randomly picks some interesting looking fish with no forethought as to how they will do in the future. But again, I like the tanks they design a lot.


----------



## giggitygiggity

TheOldSalt said:


> I hate the show. It does look like they do some amazingly stupid things, and I think that sometimes they really do. They absolutely mix together fish that do not belong in the same tank, and they overcrowd like crazy. It irritates me to no end.



I thought the same about the amazingly stupid things lol.


Some of the stuff they make is just too much.


----------



## austinroberts23

The show shows some awesome stuff you can do with tanks. With the correct maintanence, filtration, and knowledge I'm sure they work out well. Can't be a #1 building team if you are idiots


----------



## OhYesItsMe

The new season is comming soon I like it but yeah nobody should ever try to learn from them I a while ago when my yahoo account worked I asked how they don't cycle and still keep the fish alive and the person knows a lot about fish and is a to contributed and he emailed them once and they put something in the water to make the cycling really fast and don't rexcomend trying it yourself. But yeah some of the tanks are really over crowded like the telephone booth.


----------



## funlad3

Evidently, this season they're going to try to make it more educational. They were interviewed at MACNA this year (USA's largest SW Show) and they said they're fighting with their editors about how much time can be educational versus entertaining. 

Actually, here's the video:

http://www.mrsaltwatertank.com/mr-s...s-brett-raymer-star-of-animal-planets-tanked/



NatGeo Wild is coming out with a similar, more education based show in a couple of weeks. We'll see if that's good or not...


----------



## Albino_101

Funlad3, any info on what the NatGeo wild show will be called?

Also that's was what was wrong with Tanked in the first place, a show built around entertainment ratings instead of education.


----------



## TheOldSalt

One of my great unrealized goals in life was to have a show like that, showing off some cool stuff while basically teaching america how to keep fish the right way.
I guess that SOME PEOPLE find that too boring, though.


----------



## iheartfish:)

That's great that NatGeo is doing something like that. They have the biggest chance of making this educational and pulling it off.


----------



## funlad3

BAM!

http://reefbuilders.com/2012/04/10/fish-tank-kings-tv-show/



TOS, make a youtube video channel. Easy.


----------



## TheOldSalt

SO many of those already. I'd need a spectacular hook just to get noticed.
hmmm... still not such a terrible idea.
hmmm.... most of the things I've seen so far are sorely lacking in some ways while excruciatingly TMI in others. It does irritate me sometimes and I bet I really could do it better. Less wasted time, better explanations, fun facts, tips and tricks, tighter editing... heck, a trained chimp could do a better job than some of the stuff I've seen, and I'm a very highly trained chimp indeed. But is the world ready for the likes of me? My voice is a bit weird, as your Dean can attest, sounding akin to a Muppet with a glandular problem.

Ah, the Living Color guys! I know them. They're the REAL deal. That will be a show much more worth watching, and I will.


----------



## grogan

How cool would it be if some of the more experienced members of this forum pooled all of our knowledge together and made a youtube channel. We could have the general saltwater show, reef show, sw equipement show, cichlid show, plant show, ect. It would be awesome, but organizing all of us together :/


----------



## iheartfish:)

That would be so cool! Hahaha you would have TV stations knocking at your door begging for a fishforums show


----------



## funlad3

TheOldSalt said:


> My voice is a bit weird, sounding akin to a Muppet with a glandular problem.


:lol: That's a great line! :fun:


----------



## TheOldSalt

You know, it wouldn't be easy, but it would be DOABLE, for us to make a FishForums Youtube channel. It might be a worthy project, though.


----------



## funlad3

I'd be up for it. Anyone else?


----------



## snyderguy

Sure, why not? I'm in.


----------



## giggitygiggity

I'd rather watch River Monsters lol


im in for the youtube thing.


----------



## emc7

The pranks aren't funny. They don't know fish. But I covet that desk tank and the 18 ft long shark tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Okay, great... so.... what now? 
I guess the first thing is to set up an account and CAREFULLY distribute the password to those involved. My computer is currently broken, so I have to borrow this one and can't get to my own email, so I can't set it up myself at the moment.

Next we'll have to come up with a syllabus of a sort, determining what to present and who will be in charge of each video. I guess most of those are pretty obvious, but we'll need a solid, detailed plan if we want this to be really good.


----------



## Betta man

That sounds cool.


----------



## funlad3

Bettaman, it's just Youtube. 


TOS, I'll PM you in a few.


----------



## Betta man

:lol::lol::lol: Ooops! Guess I didn't read it well enough....


----------



## TheOldSalt

Awesome. 
Funlad is already working on the technical details, so let's talk episodes. Who wants to do what?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Awesome. 
Funlad is already working on the technical details, so let's talk episodes. Who wants to do what?


----------



## grogan

Ill do plants and aquascaping


----------



## TheOldSalt

Kinda figured. I think I'll lean toward General info and maybe disease.


----------



## snyderguy

Dibs on discus


----------



## cmahan4576

i'm obsessed with tanked i've learned most of the saltwater fish species i know from that show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## funlad3

Poor soul.... :lol:

Welcome to fish forums by the way! Ask any questions you have!


----------



## hXcChic22

The husband and I could possibly do a video on loaches - their behavior, tank needs, etc


----------



## TheOldSalt

Ah, nice specialization!
I wasn't even thinking along those lines. I guess I can do a bit on breeding Vietnam Royal Whiteclouds.


----------



## Mystery snail

Youtube idea sounds good.....
Just a reminder, TANKED season premier tonight at 9 ET


----------



## OhYesItsMe

O crap i didn't know o I hate missing the beginning of a show I'm gonna watch it on the Internet or something


----------



## Mystery snail

replays at 11:00 I think..... I was fighting with my Java Moss and missed the earlier one.....darn moss sticks to everything. think I won the fight however. Now my fishys have more room and escape routs from their territorial friends : )


----------



## funlad3

Season premier was three weeks ago in Chicago...


----------



## OhYesItsMe

Did u guys see the new episode (season 2 episode 4)? A bus aquarium? That must be so stressful, a 30 yr old bus probably shakes so much. If they plan to drive it a lot that will stress the fish out. Most the ideas are safe for fish. The skate board ramp and this bus ones are the only ones I'm really disappointed in.


----------



## phlyergirl

Did you see they actually talked about nitrifying bacteria for like half a second?


----------



## OhYesItsMe

Yeah on the nail polish tank but anyone that doesn't have a tank would ignor that.


----------



## Chrispixx

funlad3 said:


> It's cool, but you also have to remember the power of video editing. Otherwise, *it seems that they add fish immediately to uncycled, chlorinated water. They don't*.





phlyergirl said:


> Did you see *they actually talked about nitrifying bacteria for like half a second?*





OhYesItsMe said:


> *Yeah on the nail polish tank* but anyone that doesn't have a tank would ignore that.


I saw the nail polish bottle tank episode. they show them adding a bottle of bacteria to start the cycle, it's called Colony. It's their own brand they sell it on their website.


----------



## mike88

For all of you who where asking the NAT GEO WILD show is called "Fish Tank Kings" it premiers May 12 at 10 pm. And it features the guys from living colors


----------



## cometguy

Dammit. I could only watch up to episode 3 in season 2. I am trying to find episode 4 about the bus and naik spa.... but I cant find it anywhere.... does anyone have a link for stream? Thanks


----------



## OhYesItsMe

I'll find one for u this afternoon just pm me a reminder.


----------



## cometguy

Man. Ive been looking everywhere for this show. So far no luck. I need updates on whats been going on


----------



## giants1249er

Show coming back in March 2013.


----------



## OhYesItsMe

Same with fish tank kings, cant wait!


----------



## kcrunch

I actually love the show. IF you cant catch eps on line you can go on youtube and view them. You have to see the tank they did for Tracy Morgan. It is absolutely amazing. I dont have the kind of money to up keep anything more than a few hundred gallons in my home at a time, but they do some insane work....


----------



## lohachata

there is a new show coming out this week i think....
btw.......the cheapest tank the guys on the "tanked" show make is $20,000.00...
20 grand is a bit much for a tank....unless it were about 3000 or 4000 gallons....i could put lots of tetras in one that size....and loaches too...


----------



## giants1249er

Love seeing the new episodes....


----------



## TheJakeM

Yeah, I know I'm opening up an old thread, but whatever happened to the YouTube channel. If it's still up can someone post a URL?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fish_doc

they are actually running a contest now during their new episodes where they give a word every week and you enter it on the station website to try and win a chance of them making you a custom tank. This week the word was SQUID.


----------

